# leases available



## Buckeye1 (Jul 30, 2006)

got an email yesterday of leases still available i have already got me one so if anyone still needs one here ya go.....

Flint Plantation, LLC 

P.O. Box 349 

Troy, Alabama 36081 

Cell: 404.216.2932 

Fax: 678.302.6905 

sally@flintplantation.net

July 16, 2006

Dear Hunters,

      The hunting leases are ready for the 2006-2007 hunting seasons. In response to your request for information on available land to lease, here is a list:

Tract  Block  County   # Acres $ Total 

    25  105  Talbot          288        4,320.00

    52    Crawford           77          1,155.00

   54  51  Crawford     225        3,375.00

56  46  Crawford          97           1,455.00

59  75  Crawford          254         3,810.00

65  A  Crawford            41           2,115.00 

65  B  Crawford           102         1,530.00 

65  C  Crawford           135          2,025.00 

73  35  Upson               1315       19,725.00

78  93  Upson                290         4,350.00

89  West  Upson           620          9,300.00

89  East  Upson             771         11,565.00

You can see the location of the property on our website at www.flintplantation.net under “land for sale”. If you wish to visit the property please call Sally Green at 404-216-2932. To maximize your chance of getting what you are looking for, please notify us immediately by phone, fax, or mail if you want to lease a tract. Have a second choice in mind in case your first is no longer available. If you have any questions or need additional information, please do not hesitate to call. We appreciate your support in leasing and caring for our property.

All of these properties are FOR SALE and/or LEASE. Please call to request more information. 

Sincerely,

Sally Green


hope this helps someone good luck...buckeye1


----------



## Flint Plantation (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks!


----------

